# Writing a book - Some things I painted in my youth (part II)



## Alex_B (Feb 4, 2008)

Digging even deeper 

deep in my past ...


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice calligraphy, and quite a detailed pattern in the serpent.  How old/young were you when you painted this? A teenager?


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 4, 2008)

teenager-ish ... at the younger end i think ...


----------



## Puscas (Feb 4, 2008)

Das Grimnirlied. 

(yes, had to look it up....) Nice work. Your early paintings are very good. So you're not doing this anymore? Too bad.






pascal


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks  I actually though
 picking it up again .. but there is so little time ... hardly enough for photography... so I would not know where to squeeze it in.


----------

